# The Eagles Trounce The Jets



## PhotonGuy (Oct 7, 2019)

The Eagles absolutely crushed the Jets yesterday with a final score of 31 to 6 Eagles. It was an amazing game, the way the Eagles intercepted the Jets and scored touchdowns. I would love to see the Eagles go to the Super Bowl and win, again.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 9, 2019)

Titan Up!!!! Could not resist.
It has/is going to be a rough year for the two-tone blue. I feel like we have a good coach who going through a learning curve. Vrabel was an incredible defensive player. I know that doesn't always translate to coaching. I do worry he is being too patient with our QB. I don't feel there are any better options on the market though. 
He fired Santos who missed four (4!!!!) field goals Sunday. Replaced him with Cody Parkey who has been with several teams. Succup can't play for a couple more games.
We made a couple other roster moves so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Buka (Oct 12, 2019)

Even though I probably say this every year.....it's a pretty interesting football year.

Good luck to everyone and their team.


----------

